# Anyone know this? GeekVape Mech Pro Box



## saa044 (25/3/19)

So I am looking for mods, not to expensive one's, that do not have a top battery cap and where I can screw in my Melo 2 tank. Is this Mod any good? I am open to buy a Mod similar to this from someone on this community also, I would just like a pickup if possible, so looking for someone close by.


----------



## M.Adhir (25/3/19)

saa044 said:


> So I am looking for mods, not to expensive one's, that do not have a top battery cap and where I can screw in my Melo 2 tank. Is this Mod any good? I am open to buy a Mod similar to this from someone on this community also, I would just like a pickup if possible, so looking for someone close by.


Rather get a noisy v2 over this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Rather get a noisy v2 over this


Agreed 200%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

